# إكرم اباك وامك فسيطول عمرك على الارض وتعيش بسلام وبارتياح- بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (30 مايو 2017)

إكرام الوالدين واجب وهي الوصية الاولى للرب يسوع من الوصايا لكل من يتبعه ولم يحدد الرب يسوع ما اذا اكانوا يستحقون الاكرام ام لا فلا وجود لوالدين مثاليين او كاملين علينا ان نكرمهم وان نحترمهم وان نطيعهم حتى يباركنا الرب يسوع ويطول عمرنا ونعيش بارتياح وبسلام وبنجاح فالابن العاق الذي يُتعب والديه هو ايضا سيتعب في حياته فهو يزرع الريح فسيحصد العاصفه فما يزرعه الانسان يحصده ويجب ان نعطيهم الوقار الامثل لهم فلا استهزاء بكلامهم او بافعالهم او باقوالهم حتى وان كانت سخيفة او في غير محلها لانهم اعتنوا بنا ووفروا لنا الطعام والشراب والملبس والمأوى والتعليم والصحة طوال اعمارنا فاقل ما يُرد لهم ليس كارت معايدة بعيد الام او بعيد الاب بل اكثر من ذلك شراء ما يحبونه لهم كهدية عرفان بالجميل الذي فعلوه لنا وطاعة للمسيح يسوع ويجب ان لا نناقشهم في امورنا الخاصة فهم ادرى واحكم وافهم منا وبمصلحتنا الشخصية اكثر منا فاكرم والديك طاعة لوصية الرب يسوع وحتى يطول عمرك عزيزي الشاب وعزيزتي الشابة ولتكونا ناجحين في حياتكما ومباركين من قبل الله نفسه


----------



## soul & life (7 مارس 2018)

جميل جدا  مهم اننا نركز على اكرام الاب والام لانه فى اياننا دى بنسمع ونشوف العجب .. ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------

